# One Year MBA Degree



## MobileStudent (Nov 13, 2016)

hi dear friends,

Before I go to Australia I would like to know what opportunities I may have for a 1 year MBA degree.

What are the job prospects. Is it so difficult to land a job, find sponsorship?
What visa subclasses can I apply for staying longer after my 1 year degree?
How difficult is the process?

Any information would be highly appreciated


----------



## Rosee (Dec 8, 2016)

I'm on the same boat.. I'll be doing my MBA and been thinking about my situation when landing to Australia and after graduation.


----------



## syd10 (Apr 11, 2015)

MobileStudent said:


> hi dear friends,
> 
> Before I go to Australia I would like to know what opportunities I may have for a 1 year MBA degree.
> 
> ...


It depends on many factors, such as:

- what your bachelor degree is in
- how many years of experience you have
.....etc.


----------

